# Amazing testimony on Mangosteen



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Here is an amazing story from a lady who was a walking disaster area till she found mangosteen! Now she has a spring in her step,& a new exciting life to tell you about. Sent: Sunday, October 19, 2003 11:40 PMSubject: My Personal Testimonial Please find enclosed my very own personal Mangosteen experience. Mangosteen juice was first introduced to me mid 2003 by a friend who suffered irritable bowel syndrome, wheat and gluten intolerance, constipation, bloating and tummy pains. When I heard how much he had improved since taking Mangosteen juice, little did I know that I was about to begin a journey that was to totally change and turn my whole life around. Having suffered exactly the same problems for quite a few years now, I decided I would try the product for myself. I had heard the health benefits of my friend indirectly through him talking to my mum, so I was given a bottle to try. I had never heard of the Mangosteen fruit, nor had I read any literature and honestly thought this must be all the product was used for. I had visited my Doctor some time back, as I was feeling my memory was really beginning to give me worrying problems and being very self-conscious of this,and having bouts of "foggy"concentration, I was questioning maybe pesticide residue (from poisoning 18 yrs ago) My Doctor said she would give me two months, and if I was no better to come back and I would be referred to a Memory Specialist. It was in the middle of this two month waiting period I met my new and favourite friend mangosteen . With the first three to four days of taking 40mls once daily my tummy pains and bloating really subsided, but the constipation, even though I had bouts of improvement was not to leave me before the next three weeks, it has improved immensely but I believe can improve even more as I continue to take this product. I had also been diagnosed with Chronic Fatigue Syndrome for a six year period, which I feel may have been an off-shoot from a very depressed immune system from severely being poisoned with Organochlorins Pesticides 18 years ago. This episode had left me completely paralysed from head to foot, in a wheel - chair for three months, and then totally bedridden, and unable to walk, toilet, feed or look after myself in any way at all. I had even been given forms from the hospital staff to sign myself over to free nursing care for the rest of my life in either a nursing home or at home, whichever I wanted to choose, as I was only a 32 year old mum with four young children under 5years.(My story was featured on the 7.30 Report ABC , front page of THE AGE Newspaper, the HERALD SUN, THE SYDNEY TELEGRAPH, THE NEW IDEA Magazine and overseas newspapers. After much care from a very dedicated team of Doctors, Naturopaths, Chiropractors, Acapuncturists, Masseurs and many caring friends, many,many prayers, an organic diet, filtered drinking water and shifting close to the beach I very slowly began to make a recovery back into the real world to once again pick up the responsibilities of life. But, my head was always to carry this dreadful "fog" I could not shake. I am very pleased to report that by only the fifth day of taking Mangosteen juice, I had this amazing emotional experience, it literally made me cry. I had this weirdest experience in the top of my brain, right in the core, where I just felt this "something" lift right out, like it was a "blockage" that just suddenly shifted. My mother was staying with me at the time and she wondered what had happened to me as I just burst into tears, as this beautiful sensation of absolute clarity and lightness overcome me (since reading how XANTHONES work, I now believe residual pesticides were sitting in the brain fat, that have now been cleared). From that moment on till now ( 5 bottles later) I tell everyone I meet, as they comment on how well I am looking, that I feel as though my whole brain has been scrubbed with a scotch bright and a metal wire brush. My eyes and overall countenance is much brighter and more positive. I have regained all of my confidence, memory and clear thinking mind again, and have the courage to face anyone now, no matter what the challenge. Thank you so much Mangosteen Juice.....but wait..there's more. I had a suspected skin cancer on my thigh, bleeding and scabbing for past three years and my Doc. wanted to surgically remove it, but not anymore because my friend M.J has swallowed that one up too. And my hips.... I was tossing and turning every night in bed, with ACHING hips( only after lying on them for a ten minute period ) from osteoporosis, but was to discover that they also are now also a thing of the past... also after only the first five or six days of taking M.J, I realised the rib area in my back that has burnt and ached for the past 24 years, since breaking them ( and knitted with the ends over lapped) have been unbearably burning with inflammation, preventing me from enjoying so many daily chores, and sporting activities, has completely gone. And you wonder that I am not passionate about this product. I drink between 30 to 50 mls everyday, nearly always only once a day, I sleep like a baby, the DEEPEST QUALITY sleep I have ever known AND my ENERGY levels have SOARED through the roof. As many who are aware of Chronic Fatigue it does not matter how much sleep you have, 12, 14 or 16 hours a day you STILL wake up TIRED...... Sleeping with M.J I bounce out of bed ready to "kill the day " after only 7 to 8 hours sleep, buy REALLY DEEP QUALITY SLEEP, and I am sure that makes all the difference. And.. wait for it.. yes it is true... I NEVER EVER go to bed without spreading my friend all over my face and neck, all around my eyes, being careful not to let it go in, as it does sting a little, but it is the best face-lift for tightening up the skin overnight, you should ALL be doing it....AND GUESS WHAT...a lumpy mole I have had on my right cheek all my life has now gone nearly completely flat, so am just biding my time for this one to disappear too... and with the excess on hands, after doing the face, rub the back of the hands ...and you may see the ageing and sunspots become another thing to log in the history book. I tell everyone about this magnificent, incredible product - There are now a couple of Doctors taking M.J to try and meet their health challenges.... I was so thankful to be able to offer this wonderful product to them and SO PROUD of the PRESENTATION OF PRODUCT and ACCOMPANYING LITERATURE, including the DVD....I would just like to re-inforce the change in my ENERGY levels and sense of WELL-BEING . For the FIRST time, I am able to honestly say I have totally "KICKED" the Chronic Fatigue.... I will briefly tell you my partners experience. His energy levels have always been excellent, so he was rather sceptical about the product making any difference to him, and energywise he still feels pretty much the same, but a fungal problem he had in his toes-nails is clearing up really well, he has just finished his third bottle,his eyes and skin are much clearer and every one who sees him remarks on how well he is looking (he is 53 yrs)... but the big unexpected surprise is the THICKENING of his hair. He was so thin on top, I had to be careful how I cut it, not to expose too much scalp, and now it is that thick, there are no thin patches at all and there is new "baby" hair growing in the receded areas. Honestly, folks, I just tell everyone to get onto this product, if you suffer any disease at all, be prepared to be serious and take anywhere between 40 to 60 mls at least once a day, twice a day if you need it, and really give that old tired, worn out IMMUNE system the BIGGEST KICKSTART it has ever known, and the sky is the limit, then cut down to 30mls when you are well on the way back to good health, because let's face it, we all have a lot against us in today's world of stresses and contaminated foods, water and environment. I am sure after all of this you would have guessed I am a very PASSIONATE distributor. The Mangosteen Juice Company has proven to be second to none with all their professional literature, websites, Doctors Reports, SCIENTIFIC EVIDENCE (probably the most important Business Tool the Company has to offer).I am convinced Mangosteen Juice will be proven to be the BEST COMPLIMENTARY PRODUCT for HEALTH the ENTIRE WORLD has EVER seen. Thankyou very much for the privilege and honour of sharing my personal experience.....may your experience be as rewarding.... If you feel that you should at last give this product a trial, have a look at our sites in the PRODUCTS & WEBSITES section of B.B.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I think you should keep your posts in the product area. Do you even have cfs or fibro? I think it is very wrong of you to post some cure all juice to ppl with something that has no cure. It's not even your personal story of something that helped you with cfs or fibro. You should be ashamed.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

A Friendly Skeptic Looks at MangosteenBy Dr. Ralph MossA common feature of the way in which natural medicines such as mangosteen are promoted is the use of network marketing. This involves the retailing of products through the use of independent distributors. These distributors are then encouraged to build and manage their own sales force by recruiting, motivating, supplying, and training others to sell products. Compensation in such arrangements includes the distributor's own sales as well as a percentage of the sales of his or her entire "downline" (i.e., all those people signed up by an individual, who in turn go on to become salespeople). The term network marketing is virtually synonymous with the older but now somewhat disreputable term 'multi-level marketing' (MLM).Network marketing turns mere consumers into determined marketers who aggressively sell their product, often to their own friends, relatives and neighbors. The more people they can recruit into the growing network the more money they themselves make. A sophisticated marketing blitz, including books and pamphlets, seemingly objective newsletters, press releases and chattering websites, inflate the importance of a product, creating a buzz that only dies away when the huge supply of potential customers and salespeople is finally exhausted. Or when, as it has on occasion, the government finally steps in. But the essential requirement for a successful MLM operation of this sort is a kernel of promising-sounding scientific evidence, coupled with a credible and compelling story, a compliant doctor willing to underwrite the concept, and finally some patients (who may themselves be distributors) willing to testify that the product led to astounding cures.Aloe vera, colloidal minerals, gingko biloba and ginseng were all popularized in this way. But perhaps the most memorable example of a network marketing stampede is noni juice, a once totally obscure Polynesian fruit that became the basis of a huge industry. Tahitian Noni International, formerly called Morinda, last year claimed to have passed the two billion dollar sales mark! This is the sort of performance that makes get-rich-quick artists drool.The techniques of network marketing, honed through decades of trial and error, are now being used by a Utah-based company to position mangosteen as the latest "miracle cure" craze. The price of their XanGo mangosteen juice is currently $37 per bottle (or four for $100). You have to ask yourself: who on earth would pay that much for a bottle of fruit juice, no matter how delicious it might be? The reason the marketers can succeed in selling juice at this price is obvious: when people are suffering from medical conditions for which there does not appear to be much hope, or for which the orthodox medical recommendations are too toxic or expensive, they will actively seek alternatives. And then someone, oftentimes someone they trust, such as a friend or neighbor, convinces them to give some new product a try. Products such as mangosteen exploit humanity's understandable desire to discover simple and painless solutions to intractable problems.Now that the commercial ball is rolling an increasing number of mangosteen brands are reaching the market. But for the time being the market leader is XanGo (www.myxango.com). A visit to their website triggers an audio webcast from a very pleasant sounding young lady, who assures us that "by integrating the Internet, teamwork, and personal mentoring, MyXanGo.com provides you a vehicle to improve the areas of your life that are most important to you, and we do it for FREE."I listened in amazement to her polished spiel and the brazen intrusiveness of this message. I was particularly amused when she said, "You should know that this message is not about selling." Right. "It's not about false claims and outlandish statements." Sure. "It's about sharing facts to help you decide if now is the right time in your life to consider XanGo." Really.The rhetoric gets even more effusive. A March 2004 press release from one seller proclaims: "Mangosteen is now on an unstoppable march to conquer the world" (Goss 2004). Put this way it sounds rather ominousï¿½almost like a cross between Osama bin Laden and the Attack of the Killer Tomatoes. http://chetday.com/mangosteen.htm


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Yes I,ve had cfs, but not fibro, thank God.! The doctors thought that it was SADs (seasonal Adjustment Disorder), because it occured 2 winters running. I showed my wife where all the irrigation taps were round the property,& made sure my Will was in order because I was sure I wouldnt make the spring. Ironically, although I was constipated much of the time thru this ordeal, my stools were very normal.I would love to say that mangosteen pulled me thru but it was not even on the market then. At the time I took lots of biochemical tissue salts, & Kelp tablets (iodine) to stabilise the thyroid ,& they seemed to have worked. By the way ,I love the "Killer Tomatoes" bit . I grow heaps of them ! Chin up!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Gonowoften, please do not test my patience any further. You know that you should not make posts of this kind on this forum. Do not do it again.


----------

